
Two key contributors of pytest left the project - pietroppeter
https://twitter.com/brettsky/status/1248690641539760128
======
jarofgreen
Other threads:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22838951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22838951)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22839902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22839902)

------
AdamM12
Looks like a 3rd now. Unfortunate. Top contributors. I'd like some more
details too but in general I don't get why people find the need to be so
abrasive (my guess to what happened). It's just code.

------
pietroppeter
I found only a bunch of tweets about this. Somebody else understood what is
going on?

